# Anyone off Thursday



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Is anyone off Thursday? I may need a partner to run the camera, and help with boat. Must have boating experience. NO drinking or drugs on my boat. Also if we head for snapper on the fly NO CELL PHONES. I am planning catch and release snapper inshore, and maybe if we get bored some Spanish mackerel chasing.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Well? What did we miss?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I didn't go Dan, trying to sell my other sleigh. The radio wasn't ready on the Action Craft. So I just tied a few and called it a day.


----------

